# "You'll laugh! You'll cry! You'll kiss three bucks goodbye!"



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 8, 2010)

You can't tell me nobody remembers Hardware Wars!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9059800655908790019


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 8, 2010)

Heck no, I didn't forget!  Just forgot about the, um, questionable parts.  So when my son and his friend were chuckling over fan-made Star Wars videos on Youtube, I referred them to Hardware Wars.  Oops, uncomfortable.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 9, 2010)

Questionable parts?


----------



## Big Don (May 17, 2010)

true classic


----------

